
The Carbon Dioxide We Dump into the Sky Is Just Another Kind of Garbage - ghoo
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-carbon-dioxide-we-dump-into-the-sky-is-just-another-kind-of-garbage/
======
acd
We need to prize garbage and the environment. Otherwise we will just continue
as is and that will be bad for the future environment.

